

What is the name of that startup to hire locals? - vbtemp

I remember looking at it a few months ago, but have completely forgotten the name. The idea is that you can hire people in your area to do an assortment of things: a handyman, maid, organizer, errand-runner, etc... I&#x27;ve been looking for it desperately but cannot remember the name for the life of me... Thanks!<p>(And no - it&#x27;s not craigslist.. It&#x27;s more akin to AirBNB)
======
clarebear
Do you mean Exec? [http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/31/exec-the-mobile-app-for-
err...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/31/exec-the-mobile-app-for-errands-adds-
messaging-oh-and-sam-altman-led-their-round/)

